# Australia & US tax - Super fund.



## AdrianB

I am a retired Australian(65 yrs.old) who is about to receive a US green card through marriage. I have 50% of my money in an Australia Super retirement fund & 50% outside the Super fund. Does anyone know what the US tax implications are ? Is my Australian Super retirement fund tax"protected" from US tax as it is in Australia? Appreciate any experience others have had in this area.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Have moved you over to the Expat Tax section, where you may have better luck finding an answer to your question.

In general, however, the US doesn't recognize the retirement savings plans of other countries (with a couple of notable exceptions). For US tax purposes, the earnings of the retirement fund are considered income when earned. And at retirement, withdrawals are apportioned between the part you contributed (and earnings on which you've already paid tax) and the "gain" in value.

You may want to take a look at IRS Publication 939 Publication 939 (04/2003), General Rule for Pensions and Annuities
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## AdrianB

*Australia & US Super Fund Tax*

Thank you for that info...


----------



## brettaevans

AdrianB,

you need to be very careful with this because from our experience there isn't a clear cut answer.

We have had clients who were taxed as income on their unrealised gains in super and we have had 3 different responses from the Big 4 accounting firms.

With FATCA's introduction it really has thrown a cat amongst the pigeons.

Good luck.


----------

